# Sealing chipboard floor



## yetloh (10 Oct 2009)

The extension to my workshop is coming on apace - roof on and tiled, windows in, plastered and new chipboard floor down over screed in the existing area. I need to now think about how I seal this so that it does not get too grimy and absorbent. Any suggestions chaps? 

I will post some pics when things have moved on a bit including fully ducted extraction which I can't wait to get. 

Jim


----------



## chippy929 (10 Oct 2009)

hi,my sugestion would be thinned down unibond, maybe about a 4 to 1 mix


----------



## superunknown (11 Oct 2009)

Have you thought of trying floor paint? I have the same thing in my workshop and I need to put something on that too.

I was going to try one of these....

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/d150/sd3172


----------



## yetloh (11 Oct 2009)

Yes, floor paint is a possibility. I can see that unibond would do the job too. I would be good to hear from someone who has tried these things if there is anyone out there. 

Thanks for the suggestions. 

Jim


----------



## 9fingers (11 Oct 2009)

My shop floor is plywood rather than chipboard. I used 2 coats Screwfix water based sealer/varnish and 3 years on it is holding up well.
I used the satin version and it does not get slippery when wet.

I don't think they still sell the exact same stuff now but there is bound to be an equivalent.

Bob


----------



## yetloh (11 Oct 2009)

Thanks Bob, might give that a go.

Jim


----------



## white_sw (12 Oct 2009)

I also have chipboard flooring in my double garage. I plan to use this epoxy floor paint.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10KGS-GARAGE-INDU ... 911.c0.m14

The supplier has confirmed that this paint is suitable for use on chipboard. Apparently it is very tough and used in warehouses, factories etc where there is a lots of heavy traffic like fork lifts and pallet trucks. This is only what I have been told though and can't give my own opinion until later this year once I have completed my garage.

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## yetloh (12 Oct 2009)

Thanks Sam, it sounds good. Might be ideal as I am likely to be wheeling machinery around on it.

Jim


----------



## kingcod (5 Mar 2012)

superunknown":1jxmsgf5 said:


> Have you thought of trying floor paint? I have the same thing in my workshop and I need to put something on that too.
> 
> I was going to try one of these....
> 
> http://www.toolstation.com/shop/d150/sd3172



Anyone got experience of the Toolstation floorpaint applied over chipboard? The description says its for concrete. There is some nice cheap green stuff available at the moment for £21 ...

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Paintin ... 172/p32023


----------



## brianhabby (6 Mar 2012)

I have chipboad over concrete and used a non-slip floor paint. Works a treat and is still good after several years. As it's coloured it looks good too.

regards

Brian


----------



## kostello (6 Mar 2012)

our chipboard floor in the house is finished with polyuretane floor paint...........

really tough

the missus even use the steam cleaner on it with no problems....


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Mar 2012)

I asked my bro in law - he's a joiner in N. Z. where domestic floors are normally chipboard, and he says water based polyurethane is hard enough for domestic use, but if you want really hard go for 2 part. The advantages of water based are easy clean up and low fumes.


----------

